# Food Safety News Tue 12/17/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 17, 2019)

Food Safety News
Tue 12/17/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* A close look at Dutch veal — dubbed safest in the world*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 17, 2019 12:05 am The claim that the Dutch produce the safest veal in the world may well have originated with Marijke Everts, director of corporate affairs for the VanDrie Group. She paints the brightest picture of European veal, and the VanDrie Group alone represents about 30 percent of European veal production. Jan van Drie Sr. purchased his first calf...  Continue Reading


* USDA report shows more than half of foods tested have pesticide residues*
By Coral Beach on Dec 17, 2019 12:04 am While more than half of the foods tested had pesticide residues, less than 1 percent of the commodities covered by the USDA’s Pesticide Data Program had levels above legal limits. The annual report from the Agricultural Marketing Service of the U.S. Department of Agriculture covers testing for 2018 and was released this month. The numbers...  Continue Reading



* Queensland egg sector strengthens Salmonella plan*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 17, 2019 12:03 am The Queensland egg industry has strengthened its biosecurity, hygiene and product quality processes to minimize the risk of Salmonella Enteritidis. Safe Food Production Queensland (Safe Food) and the Queensland, Australia, egg industry developed a new Salmonella Enteritidis Prevention Plan (SEPP). Safe Food regulates the primary production and processing of meat, eggs, dairy, seafood and horticulture...  Continue Reading


* Final report on Red Robin outbreak investigation fails to name precise source*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 17, 2019 12:02 am A one-state E. coli O157: H7 outbreak in July likely involved at least one dozen customers of a Red Robin restaurant in Westminster, CO. Colorado’s Tri-County Health Department is out with a final report on the outbreak of Shiga toxin-producing E. coil infections. The report contains what some call troubling findings of poor employee hygienic...  Continue Reading


* Norovirus and Bacillus cereus behind outbreak at school in China*
By News Desk on Dec 17, 2019 12:01 am More than 200 students were part of a norovirus and Bacillus cereus outbreak at a school in Beijing this past year, according to a recently released study. Researchers identified 209 cases, of which 28 were laboratory-confirmed, that occurred from late August to mid-September 2018. All ill were students in an age range of 17 to...  Continue Reading


----------

